# Deep South Tour - 1,400 miles in two weeks!



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

I recently completed a 1,400 mile tour in 14 days. Here is the route breakdown day by day and here is my rig for the journey

I've also got go pro footage I'm still editing. The first two videos are done. I'll be doing one for each day. If you guys enjoy this thread I'll post the rest of the videos, if not they'll be posted to my blog.

Day 1 Video

Day 2 Video

If you have any questions about my route or my rig feel free to ask!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

big pimpin


----------



## joemastro (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice video. Thanks for posting. I like your bike choice as well. I don't see many people using a roadie for this.


----------



## DocKat (Jun 19, 2015)

Love the video, and your minimal approach to gear.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Any special provisions for tires/tube flatting etc?


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

robt57 said:


> Any special provisions for tires/tube flatting etc?


Nope. I brought two tubes and didn't use them. I just tried to avoid road debris and use my legs to absorb shock when going over railroads etc. Put air in the tires every few days.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ridley said:


> Nope. I brought two tubes and didn't use them. I just tried to avoid road debris and use my legs to absorb shock when going over railroads etc. Put air in the tires every few days.


Thanks...

What tires and size were you sporting?


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

25mm gatorskins. Second tour for the front tire. Same would be true for the rear if a car hadn't wrecked into me over the summer.


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

what is the name of the pack on the seat?


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

revelate viscacha


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm in awe of the minimal setup! At the end of the Day 2 video, what's the "tradition?" I can't tell from watching.


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

Christine said:


> I'm in awe of the minimal setup! At the end of the Day 2 video, what's the "tradition?" I can't tell from watching.












You know those pre-built sheds they have at hardware stores? They make great overnight shelters. I used one my very first tour to escape the wind on a particularly cold night. My friends thought it was hilarious when I told them about it, and its been tradition ever since. I do it once every tour now. I try to leave them cleaner than I found them, which is easy because a lot of them have some trash in them.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Ha, that does look kinda comfortable!  Plus no fear of locking up the bike outside.


----------

